# Jawel 2k paints question



## Geri993 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm a car enthusiast and I'd like to learn how to paint cars. Not professionally of course but more like in a good amatuer way rather than just hobby.

I live in Hungary and the car paint prices are just too damn high...
1dl of 2k acrylic solid color is about 6.5 pounds so it's not really for practice.

Then I found www.jawel.co.uk where they sell pretty good priced bundles.

My question is how good are they? I'm mainly interested in the satin black 2k acrylic but i'd like to hear all reviews about them.

Thank you in advance,
Jimbo


----------



## Geri993 (Feb 28, 2016)

no one used Jawel.co.uk paints or just not want to help an outsider? :/


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

2k paints arent to be messed around with. They are very toxic and harmful for your health and people around you. Thats all i have to add to this thread


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd advise you have an airfed mask as you with 2k its pretty nasty stuff and can affect your health and others around you. Last thing you want is isocyanate poisoning not that I'm trying to put you off just make you aware of the dangers of it.


----------



## Geri993 (Feb 28, 2016)

What else kind of paints are out there? I mean in Hungary every painter uses 2k base and 2k clear, for solid colors 2k acrylic


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

1k base coat and 1k clear lacquer


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Here is a thread on the welding forum about Jawel non isocyanate paint:

http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/threads/isocyanate-free-2k-paint.35709/


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Painting to a reasonable standard is easy. 

It's all in the prep and knowing how to fix issues that pop up.


----------



## Geri993 (Feb 28, 2016)

Is there anyone who is painting their car (not the inside) with 1k?


----------

